# Anyone with a Ford Edge using crate for their dog ?



## jkristia (Jun 7, 2007)

So, I went to pick a puppy this weekend, and we will get her on Sep 19th (so excited).

I'm now thinking which crate to get for the car. I would rather not do the same mistake as I did with my old dog, getting a new crate every 3-4 month in the first year. Instead I would rather get the right crate from the beginning. However, the cargo space in the Edge is a bit small, and I dont see how I can fit a crate which can hold a full-grown GSD, so my option seems to be get a smaller crate that will fit, and once she outgrows it go back to not use any crate.

Any recommendation of what to use or other suggestions ?.

Jesper


----------



## JB-Kona (Apr 13, 2015)

jkristia said:


> So, I went to pick a puppy this weekend, and we will get her on Sep 19th (so excited).
> 
> I'm now thinking which crate to get for the car. I would rather not do the same mistake as I did with my old dog, getting a new crate every 3-4 month in the first year. Instead I would rather get the right crate from the beginning. However, the cargo space in the Edge is a bit small, and I dont see how I can fit a crate which can hold a full-grown GSD, so my option seems to be get a smaller crate that will fit, and once she outgrows it go back to not use any crate.
> 
> ...


My wife drives and Edge. However we don't use a crate in the car. Just not a whole lot of room. This is what we use:
Solvit Waterproof Sta-Put Hammock Seat Cover for Pets

We like it a lot.


----------



## jkristia (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you for your reply. I will probably have to do something similar then.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Isn't the Edge a van-personally I would prefer a crate it keeps them contained-


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

holland said:


> Isn't the Edge a van-personally I would prefer a crate it keeps them contained-


I believe it's a crossover, basically a sport utility van.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

JB-Kona said:


> My wife drives and Edge. However we don't use a crate in the car. Just not a whole lot of room. This is what we use:
> Solvit Waterproof Sta-Put Hammock Seat Cover for Pets
> 
> We like it a lot.


Not as safe as being crated. And you risk your car interior if you need to leave her for a while (in cool weather).
We decided against the Edge as it has barely room for a good sized crate.


----------



## JB-Kona (Apr 13, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> Not as safe as being crated. And you risk your car interior if you need to leave her for a while (in cool weather).
> We decided against the Edge as it has barely room for a good sized crate.


Absolutely. We had the Edge before the pup. We haven't had to leave her in the car alone, thankfully. I agree the crate would be the safest option.


----------



## jkristia (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you for pointing me to the chewy site.
I did not see this type of covers at PerSmart, so I ordered this 
K&H Pet Products Quilted Cargo Cover, Tan
and this 
Solvit Deluxe Tubular Car Barrier for Dogs

I will get the biggest crate that will fit in my car, and once she outgrows I will leave her in the back without crate.

Already spending money, and haven't even gotten the pup yet - so excited


----------



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a Santa Fe and I bought a cargo liner form these guys:

Cargoliner :: Ultimate Pet Liner™ :: Full Liners

It's a little pricey but it has held up for two years with two big dogs. The only time I crated my dog in the car was when he was very young (under 6 months).


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Any idea how big she'll be as an adult? Your breeder may be able to give you an estimate based on the parents, and from previous litters. 

I have an Audi A3 wagon, which I'm sure has a much smaller cargo area than a Ford Edge, and I can fit a 36" Vari Kennel in back. Halo is on the smaller side, at a little under 55 pounds, but this size crate is for dogs 50-70 pounds. Petmate Vari Dog Kennel - Vari Kennel and Plastic Dog Crate from petco.com


----------



## jkristia (Jun 7, 2007)

Got the cover and bumper protection mat the other day. I hope this will protect the car. Next is to get the biggest crate that will fit, then go pick up the puppy on the 19th Sep.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

A lady in our club has one, she fits 2 crates with the seat folded down. The crate in back has aside door, and its similar to this:





I have a large one of those, my smaller male fits fine. He's around 70lbs. Try measuring how much space you have and check. Those are shaped to allow for the hatch on an SUV.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

> I will get the biggest crate that will fit in my car, and once she outgrows I will leave her in the back without crate.


Just something to think about because I know there are lots and lots of people that do that and many of them have probably been able to teach their dog not to jump out as soon as the tailgate is opened. I see more dogs that jump right out though, then stay till they're leashed. I think its just easier to teach them to calmly come out of the crate and wait, maybe the way you have to move back to open is almost like an invitation to exit? Its just an observation on my part. Nothing I could point to any proof of.


----------



## jkristia (Jun 7, 2007)

>>have probably been able to teach their dog not to jump out as soon as the tailgate is opened. I see more dogs that jump right out though, then stay till they're leashed.

Good point. I never let me previous dog jump out until I gave her the command. I would open the tailgate, put on the leash, then ask her to jump. In the last year or so I would actually carry her in and out of the car.
I do plan to teach my dog the same, and if crated, calmly come out and wait as you mention


----------

